# Digitech Bad Monkey - RARE?!



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Is this a joke? 

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/2552040819.html

I didn't think they were a rare item, especially given the number of times I've see them in stores over the years.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ya, I sense some big sarcasm 'also willing to trade for 1959 Les Paul'


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I've seen a few used Bad Monkeys up for sale in stores...for between $50-$150...they are usually "modded" by some trigger happy solder gun toting 15 year old electronics "expert"...

Circuit boards and components burnt to hell...broken knobs...etc...claiming to sound and respond vastly superior to when it left the factory after undergoing years of research and development by highly paid skilled educated electronics wizards...










I wish


----------



## jmer5 (Aug 23, 2011)

nope, definitely not rare. I see them all over the place! Great pedal though, IMO.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Rare guitar gear these days means stock...all original...as it left the factory...

It seems like like everybody and their brother likes to tinker with or add personal touches to their gear...

The results are not quite up to everyone's taste...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I offered to trade a 58 Les Paul Junior for the pedal but haven't had a reply.


----------



## srvgravesdime (Sep 11, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> I offered to trade a 58 Les Paul Junior for the pedal but haven't had a reply.


LOL awesome.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> I offered to trade a 58 Les Paul Junior for the pedal but haven't had a reply.


Bwahahahahahahaha!!Cheap yes, rare no. Lots of Bad Monkey fans out there, but I'm not one of them. I found it to be very one dimensional.


----------

